# Sandusky bay perch



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

got on some perch in 5’FOW yesterday.also a few other takers. Finally had a good day. Wish I had more than 4 hours. Could have got a limit!ice was 6-7” and makin some noise. Hope it holds out want to go right back next weekend.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nice shad!


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

What do you do with those nasty Shad? I can't even stand to touch them and I'm a die hard fishing nut!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> nice shad!


I was thinking the same thing!
I would keep those shad for next summer's catfishing. I usually catch a half a 5 gallon bucket every fall and freeze them in quart freezer bags. They make great cutbait. It doesn't matter if they are 2' or 12". They all stink the same. My wife loves it when I come home smelling like shad


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

shad make nice v-day gifts !!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yecks, shad. It takes three days to get that slime off your hands. . . .


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

I love shad...for cat bait.....fish D-funk works well on getting the smell off.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have taken a bowl of shad and smashed em all up with some garlic salt then put then into small plastic containers. Sometimes I would take a container fishing and would rub my lure with some of the smashed up shad and cast out...I can't really say if it makes a difference or not yet...but I've have caught fish <walleye> while doing this.

I will do more testing this upcoming spring for eyes.

Don.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

Heading back out this weekend! So long as I keep her happy I can go! LOL. Hopefully no more shad !!!Plan on targeting as many perch and Crappie as I can get my hands on. If anyone is going to be in Marblehead this weekend shoot me a message maybe we can hook up .


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

She’s happy! I will be at bait shop at seven. Still have living shiners but only have a dozen or so! Not going to be enough!


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

Not a bad morning so far. But they have slow down.


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

are you fishing where it is private access only or is it open to public? would like to try for some perch also,if its public can you pm the location, if private no problem,thanks


----------



## Eyeonthefly (Jun 3, 2011)

jmciw17 said:


> are you fishing where it is private access only or is it open to public? would like to try for some perch also,if its public can you pm the location, if private no problem,thanks


All ice is public! It is the access to it that is difficult. Look at aerial photos, its easy to see where he is.


----------

